# Wiring changes when switching from DirecTV to DishNetwork



## azkevman (Aug 24, 2009)

I am switching from DirecTV to Dish this weekend and wanted to make sure I am on top of any wiring changes prior to the installer arriving.

My house has a Distribution Panel with cable runs to each room of the house originating from the panel. Each cable run is a bundled cable that contains 2 coax and 2 Cat5 LAN cables. 

Currently I have 4 cables running from my DirecTV antenna outside into the house to the Distribution Panel. Inside the Distribution Panel I have an 8 port DirecTV switch which then distributes the Satelite signal to up to 8 receiver IN ports. Presently I am running the feed to 3 rooms utilizing dual tuner receivers in all 3 rooms (6 IN ports).

My Dish Network configuration will be utilizing 1 receiver (I believe the ViP 722 as it is a listed as the HD DVR Duo) to provide programming to 2 of the rooms, with a separate receiver in the 3rd room.

How many feeds run from the Dish Network Antenna into the house?

I assume I will use both existing coax feeds that run into my LR as the dual inputs for the ViP 722, and therefore will need a new cable run that goes from the ViP 722 TV2 OUT to the 2nd TV in another room?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The number of cable runs needed from the dish into the house depends on the number of satellites you need to pick up and if you will be using a switch. With two receivers you don't really need a switch. If you pickup three satellites, which is pretty normal, and without an external switch, you would only need two cables coming into your distribution panel. One for each receiver. The ViP dual tuner receivers only need a single cable from the dish and use a DPP Seperator that comes with the receiver to split it for input to the two tuners. 

So, in a normal situation, you can use one run into your LR for the dish input and use the other to run the Home Distribution (TV2) output back to your distribution panel. From there you can split the TV2 output into however many rooms you want to send the signal. The other cable from the dish will connect to the second receiver, also with a DPP Seperator if it is a dual tuner receiver. So, that's a pretty simple connection. If needed you could also use a pair of diplexers to combine an OTA antenna signal into one of those cables to the LR.


----------



## azkevman (Aug 24, 2009)

ChuckA said:


> The number of cable runs needed from the dish into the house depends on the number of satellites you need to pick up and if you will be using a switch. With two receivers you don't really need a switch. If you pickup three satellites, which is pretty normal, and without an external switch, you would only need two cables coming into your distribution panel. One for each receiver. The ViP dual tuner receivers only need a single cable from the dish and use a DPP Seperator that comes with the receiver to split it for input to the two tuners.
> 
> So, in a normal situation, you can use one run into your LR for the dish input and use the other to run the Home Distribution (TV2) output back to your distribution panel. From there you can split the TV2 output into however many rooms you want to send the signal. The other cable from the dish will connect to the second receiver, also with a DPP Seperator if it is a dual tuner receiver. So, that's a pretty simple connection. If needed you could also use a pair of diplexers to combine an OTA antenna signal into one of those cables to the LR.


Great! Thank you!


----------

